# College Inheritence



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, I've asked questions here before about my whining brother in law who's wife has overseas money in some ambiguous inheritance.
The advice I got here, and agree with, was that her money is her money and he should ignore it and let her do as she pleases.
However, he was told that through a separate inheritance designated for college that his kids were given money but he has no idea how much, where it is, and what the terms are.
Now that his kids are college age, and assuming his marriage still sucks (and it does), I told him the fun and games had to end between he and his wife because in my opinion he deserves to know what his kids can or cannot count on for college.
My thinking, how can he possibly make college choices without knowing his financial options?
His wife ignores him, his in laws talk ambiguously about wanting to know his daughter's plans before they tell him anything about "giving" up the money.
I'm probably a bad friend at this point, i told him unless somebody gives him more info, he should consider that the inheritance is "zero". it would make me angry if my parents or in laws tried to "control" my child through extorting college money and directing them to certain schools or degrees.
thoughts?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

In-laws and money in regards to college can be messed up, depending on who you're dealing with.

Ultimately, though, it's your niece's choice regarding where she goes to school, not your brother's. She is, after all, an adult, and she can attend any school she chooses.

I hope your brother isn't intending on co-signing any loans to pay for his daughter's college. I would refuse to do any such thing at this juncture, especially since there may be money in the hopper to cover everything.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He is going to have to let his children deal with the in-laws and college money.

Would his children qualify for financial aid if there were no college money? Is your BIL's income low enough that he would not be responsible for paying for their education?

He might want to make sure that his children understand the process so that they can educate whomever it is that is controlling the college money. For example, they need to know that the FAFSA needs to be filled out months in advance. College needs to be applied for months in advance. So your kids need to know how they are going to pay for their college months in advance.


----------

